# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Du lịch Sầm Sơn 2 ngày 1 đêm, Newstarlight travel

## lechivien1400

*Tour du lịch biển Sầm Sơn* 
*(Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)*
_Với bờ biển chạy dài gần 6 km, bãi cát mịn màng, thoai thoải, làn nước trong xanh cùng nhiều danh thắng nhuốm màu truyền thuyết, Sầm Sơn (Thanh Hóa) là điểm hẹn hấp dẫn với nhiều du khách. _ 
*Ngày 01: Khởi hành đi Sầm Sơn (ăn trưa, tối)
 - 6h00:* Xe ôtô và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Sầm Sơn. Đến Sầm Sơn. Ăn trưa, nghỉ ngơi.
*11h30:* Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng khách sạn với những món đặc sản Sầm Sơn đã được chế biến bởi các đầu bếp giàu kinh nghiệm.
*15h00:* Quý khách tham gia chương trình gameshow bãi biển do hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch Ánh Sao Mới thực hiện. Những trò chơi vô cùng độc đáo và mới lạ:
*“Gió thổi gió thổi”* là trò chơi khởi động tập thể, giúp tạo không khí vui tươi, quý khách thêm gắn kết.
*“gánh nước về làng”* mỗi đội sẽ là một ngôi làng và có nhiệm lấy nước về cho làng mình bằng cách di chuyển 3 người 4 chân tới mép nước và lấy nước về cho lành mình.
*“Đua xe La Mã”* mỗi đội sẽ lập thành các đôi và tạo thành một chiếc xe la mã, sau đó các đội sẽ đua tốc độ với nhau.
*“Tiên cá lên bờ”* mỗi đội cử ra một người nam giới và sẽ chôn chân xuống cát. Các thành viên khác dùng cát để trang trí cho người đó trở thành tiên cá.
*18h30*: Quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng khách sạn. 
*20h00*: Quý khách ra biển tự do dạo bộ ngắm trăng và những ánh điện của tàu đánh cá lung linh trên biển. Quý khách nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
*Ngày 02: Sầm Sơn – Hà Nội (ăn sang, trưa)*
*Sáng*: Quý khách thức giấc ra biển ngắm bình minh trên biển Sầm Sơn.
 7h00: Quý khách ăn sáng tại nhà hàng khách sạn. sau đó tự do tắm biển đi chợ mua sắm đặc sản của Sầm Sơn.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 950.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Ghi chú:* _Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời gian khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!_ 
*GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM*
1/Vận chuyển: Xe ô tô, chất lượng, điều hoà, máy lạnh đưa đón theo chương trình tham quan.  
2/Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 2*  gần biển, Điều hoà, phòng đẹp có tivi, tắm nóng lạnh̀ (3 người / phòng, ngủ phòng đôi tính phát sinh theo giá phòng khách sạn) 
3/Các bữa ăn tiêu chuẩn theo chương trình, ăn chính 100.000/bữa, ăn sáng 30.000/bữa (Gồm 3 bữa ăn chính, 1 bữa ăn sáng).
4/Vé thắng cảnh theo chương trình. (nếu có).
5/Hướng dẫn viên thành thạo nhiệt tình.
6/ Khách được mua bảo hiểm với mức đền bù tối đa 10.000.000VNĐ
*GIÁ VÉ KHÔNG BAO GỒM*
1/ Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, hoá đơn VAT.
*- Lưu ý:* Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: Miễn phí (Ăn ngủ chung với bố mẹ). Trẻ em từ 5- dưới 11 tuổi: Tính 75% giá người lớn (ngủ chung với bố mẹ, ăn xuất ăn riêng). Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên tính giá như người lớn.
*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3998 1323/ Hotline: 0906.404.986 Mr Hảo*
*Email:  anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## lechivien1400

tour Sầm Sơn, biển Sầm Sơn, du lịch biển Sầm Sơn

----------


## lechivien1400

biển Sầm Sơn, tour Sầm Sơn, tour Thanh Hóa,

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch sầm sơn, biển sầm sơn, du lịch thanh hóa, tắm biển

----------


## lechivien1400

Sầm Sơn, biển Sầm Sơn

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch biển Sầm Sơn, Sầm Sơn, tắm biển Sầm Sơn, đi biển Sầm Sơn, hải sản Sầm Sơn

----------


## lechivien1400

tour sầm sơn, du lịch sầm sơn

----------


## lechivien1400

biển Sầm Sơn, du lịch Sầm Sơn

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch Sầm Sơn, du lịch biển Sầm Sơn

----------


## lechivien1400

biển Sầm Sơn

----------


## lechivien1400

Sầm Sơn, đi Sầm Sơn

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch Sầm Sơn

----------


## lechivien1400

Sầm Sơn biển goị

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch Sầm Sơn, Thanh Hóa

----------


## lechivien1400

Sầm Sơn - Thanh Hóa

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch biển Sầm Sơn

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch biển Sầm Sơn

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch Sầm Sơn

----------


## lechivien1400

du lịch Sầm Sơn

----------

